# عاجل جداااااا امر تصدير اسمنت



## ابو عمر11 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

يوجد لدينا اوامر تصدير اسمنت لجميع دول الخليج

الكميات
400 مليون او150 و100 اوامرها جاهزه

الشروط
 - اثبات المقدره الشرائيه
- شرط جزائي على الطرفين ( مااحد يضيع وقت احد )
- شيك مصدق بجزء ولو بسيط من المبلغ الكلي 
- تحديد يوم للاجتماع وتوقيع العقد مع الوكيل المباشر او من ينوب عنه بالتوقيع 

للتواصل

[email protected]  
 جوال
0596087316


----------



## فيصل الفيصل (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: عاجل جداااااا امر تصدير اسمنت*

خافو الله .........


----------



## ريما الشرقية (26 مارس 2010)

*رد: عاجل جداااااا امر تصدير اسمنت*

سبحان الله 
 سبحان الله 
 سبحان الله 
 الحمد لله 
 الله واكبر 
 ولاحول ولاقوة الا بالله


----------



## بنت السعــــو (28 مارس 2010)

*رد: عاجل جداااااا امر تصدير اسمنت*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

